# where is dutch?



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2006)

i havent seen him in a while.  i thought maybe he was on vacation but its been longer then a few weeks.

hope he is all right


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 29, 2006)

i think MY BUTCHER GURU is one busy dude!!


----------



## monty (Oct 29, 2006)

Heya, Buzzard!

Dutch is around! He is busied up with a bunch of stuff right now but he is takin' care of bizniz as it arises!

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2006)

good to know then.  i have been on here a little while now and have never seen him take a leave of absence.


----------



## monty (Oct 29, 2006)

Buzzard, Ole boy!

Worry not about the Grand Knight! He is well, I am sure!

Now, if I were to fly down to Texas in April what sort of super deal could you swing for me on a two wheeler? What brands do you deal in and I like big cube cruisers!

Talk to me!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the points, Buzzard! 

Do the points show friendship or is that the limit of the deal you can show me on a bike?

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 30, 2006)

you were close to 1000 and i wanted to see what the next level was and i was to impatient to wait. :lol: and as it turns out your level stayed the same. :roll: 

on the bikes we do consignment sales so they are all different brands, mostly right now we have harleys but that will change come spring time when our name is out there more.  we just started doing this a couple of months ago.  let me know what it is your looking for when you get ready and i will keep my eyes open and call you when i get it.  so far we have had some prety good deals going through.  you can visit our website at www.dfwmotorcycles.com for the bikes and www.dfwboats.com for boats.  there are a lot of pics on there of everything we have.

im thinking about opeing up my own shop selling nothing but grills, smokers and grilling accesories.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey ya'll!! I'm still with ya. Been busier than all get out at work. I have the annual Security Officer certification coming up for my staff as well as myself; and to throw a kink in the works I have a new guard that I'm trying to get proficent in his firearms qualification. Plus I've been down with that dang flu thats been going around.

Hopefully things will slow down as we go into the end of the year-I still have 4 weeks of vacation time to take before 12/31/06.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 31, 2006)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2006)

Security Supervisor for a bank.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 31, 2006)

Dutch, you lucky dog. I wish I only had to work 1/2 of the rest of this year. :P  Enjoy your vacation while we're all slaving away. :evil:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Chad, that's the curse of working for the same company for 30 years. I have 35 days a year to use as PTO (personal time off) for vacation or sick time. Since somehow I manage to get sick on weekends  :roll:  that leaves me a lot of play time for the rest of the year. Now if I can just spread it out through the year. . . :P

Folks hear that I have 35 days and they ask "You work for the Government, don't 'cha?"  :shock:


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 1, 2006)

:( Then again, you could own your own company like I do and take off whenever you want.....only you never really get away even when you *are* off.  That's where the beer and the smoker come handy.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 1, 2006)

im sure even in dutch's case, when he is off its durring the holidays, he has to cook which is like time off but not.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Tim, I know what you mean. Dad had his own business and getting him to take time off to even go fishing was dang near impossible. If us boys asked him if we could take some time off his comebacks were "Why? Planning on being sick?" or "If you want time off, go to work for a company that won't miss you when you're off" :|

Needless to say, his sons have a work ethic that is respected, appreciated and admired by the respective companies that we work for.   8)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't know how I managed it this year, but I'm off between Christmas and New Years.  When I do cook for Caterings and for family, it's still work and most times it's more enjoyable than the day job.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, I take alot of time off.  Leaving the business at the office when I leave is the problem.  Especially @ night when I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 2, 2006)

It sounds like you must do work and days off about like about me Dutch. I save all my Vacation (except 1 week at deer-season) waiting for something good to come up. Nothing ever seems to happen and I end up just taking because I refuse to give it back. I wish we could carry it over year to year.

I got 8 years and earn 23 days a year now. I'm not quite as good as I sound in the first paragraph though. I can build a 3-4 day weekend about any time as long as I don't get carried away. If you do 4 or 5 weekends in a row you hear the grumble is the rumor. Never took more than two in a row myself. Anyway, that helps conserve the vacation for those loooong times off.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 2, 2006)

i worked for a company for many years that would just let you take the pay and not be forced to take the time off too.  so you would really get double pay, it was nice because like you all nothing good ever came up.  at that time i was a lot younger but i was the responible one of my friends, they never had money to do anything.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 2, 2006)

:oops:  I guess I'm more like your friends, I never seem to have money to do anything.  I have plenty of money, it just seems to have plenty of places to go on it's own. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2006)

i havent seen him in a while.  i thought maybe he was on vacation but its been longer then a few weeks.

hope he is all right


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 29, 2006)

i think MY BUTCHER GURU is one busy dude!!


----------



## monty (Oct 29, 2006)

Heya, Buzzard!

Dutch is around! He is busied up with a bunch of stuff right now but he is takin' care of bizniz as it arises!

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 29, 2006)

good to know then.  i have been on here a little while now and have never seen him take a leave of absence.


----------



## monty (Oct 29, 2006)

Buzzard, Ole boy!

Worry not about the Grand Knight! He is well, I am sure!

Now, if I were to fly down to Texas in April what sort of super deal could you swing for me on a two wheeler? What brands do you deal in and I like big cube cruisers!

Talk to me!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the points, Buzzard! 

Do the points show friendship or is that the limit of the deal you can show me on a bike?

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (Oct 30, 2006)

you were close to 1000 and i wanted to see what the next level was and i was to impatient to wait. :lol: and as it turns out your level stayed the same. :roll: 

on the bikes we do consignment sales so they are all different brands, mostly right now we have harleys but that will change come spring time when our name is out there more.  we just started doing this a couple of months ago.  let me know what it is your looking for when you get ready and i will keep my eyes open and call you when i get it.  so far we have had some prety good deals going through.  you can visit our website at www.dfwmotorcycles.com for the bikes and www.dfwboats.com for boats.  there are a lot of pics on there of everything we have.

im thinking about opeing up my own shop selling nothing but grills, smokers and grilling accesories.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey ya'll!! I'm still with ya. Been busier than all get out at work. I have the annual Security Officer certification coming up for my staff as well as myself; and to throw a kink in the works I have a new guard that I'm trying to get proficent in his firearms qualification. Plus I've been down with that dang flu thats been going around.

Hopefully things will slow down as we go into the end of the year-I still have 4 weeks of vacation time to take before 12/31/06.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 31, 2006)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2006)

Security Supervisor for a bank.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 31, 2006)

Dutch, you lucky dog. I wish I only had to work 1/2 of the rest of this year. :P  Enjoy your vacation while we're all slaving away. :evil:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Chad, that's the curse of working for the same company for 30 years. I have 35 days a year to use as PTO (personal time off) for vacation or sick time. Since somehow I manage to get sick on weekends  :roll:  that leaves me a lot of play time for the rest of the year. Now if I can just spread it out through the year. . . :P

Folks hear that I have 35 days and they ask "You work for the Government, don't 'cha?"  :shock:


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 1, 2006)

:( Then again, you could own your own company like I do and take off whenever you want.....only you never really get away even when you *are* off.  That's where the beer and the smoker come handy.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 1, 2006)

im sure even in dutch's case, when he is off its durring the holidays, he has to cook which is like time off but not.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Tim, I know what you mean. Dad had his own business and getting him to take time off to even go fishing was dang near impossible. If us boys asked him if we could take some time off his comebacks were "Why? Planning on being sick?" or "If you want time off, go to work for a company that won't miss you when you're off" :|

Needless to say, his sons have a work ethic that is respected, appreciated and admired by the respective companies that we work for.   8)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't know how I managed it this year, but I'm off between Christmas and New Years.  When I do cook for Caterings and for family, it's still work and most times it's more enjoyable than the day job.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, I take alot of time off.  Leaving the business at the office when I leave is the problem.  Especially @ night when I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 2, 2006)

It sounds like you must do work and days off about like about me Dutch. I save all my Vacation (except 1 week at deer-season) waiting for something good to come up. Nothing ever seems to happen and I end up just taking because I refuse to give it back. I wish we could carry it over year to year.

I got 8 years and earn 23 days a year now. I'm not quite as good as I sound in the first paragraph though. I can build a 3-4 day weekend about any time as long as I don't get carried away. If you do 4 or 5 weekends in a row you hear the grumble is the rumor. Never took more than two in a row myself. Anyway, that helps conserve the vacation for those loooong times off.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 2, 2006)

i worked for a company for many years that would just let you take the pay and not be forced to take the time off too.  so you would really get double pay, it was nice because like you all nothing good ever came up.  at that time i was a lot younger but i was the responible one of my friends, they never had money to do anything.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 2, 2006)

:oops:  I guess I'm more like your friends, I never seem to have money to do anything.  I have plenty of money, it just seems to have plenty of places to go on it's own. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

